# Thorsminde 2017



## raf (21. April 2017)

Im Herbst geht es wieder nach Thorsminde in den Urlaub . :k

Fangmeldungen und Berichte für 2017 Sammelthreat 

Bei fragen zu Thorsminde stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klucki51 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Hej,

 kannst Du mir sagen, wie es zzt. in Thorsminde mit Makrelen aussieht? Gibt es schon welche?

 LG


----------



## raf (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*



Klucki51 schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> kannst Du mir sagen, wie es zzt. in Thorsminde mit Makrelen aussieht? Gibt es schon welche?
> 
> LG



Bin leider im Moment nicht vor Ort.
Habe aber von guten Fängen in Hvide Sande gehört.
Dann sollte auf den Molen auf der Meerseite in Thorsminde auch was gehen.
Was gut geht ist mit einer größeren Pose oder Segelpose die Köder hinaustreiben zu lassen. So bekommst du auch die Fische die nicht so nah am Ufer stehen.


----------



## harzer-bub (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Fahre anfang september das erste mal in die Gegend bei Thorsminde,
wie schaut es da so mit Wolfsbarsch aus, hat jemand Erfahrung oder Tips?
ansonsten was geht dor so im allgemeinen anfang September?

Gruß
harzer-bub


----------



## raf (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*



harzer-bub schrieb:


> Fahre anfang september das erste mal in die Gegend bei Thorsminde,
> wie schaut es da so mit Wolfsbarsch aus, hat jemand Erfahrung oder Tips?
> ansonsten was geht dor so im allgemeinen anfang September?
> 
> ...



Wenn es es noch nicht zu kalt ist würde ich es auf Wolfsbarsch und Makrele probieren. Für Herbstheringe wird es zu früh sein ( Wenn Kegelrobben da sind sind die Heringe nicht weit ) .
Beide würde ich mit der Spinnrute auf den Außenmolen jagen.

Ansonsten Platten im Hafen fangen oder Abends auf Aal im kleinen Fischerhafen.
Wenn eine Brandungsausrüstung vorhanden ist ab an den Strand.


----------



## fsbremcke (16. August 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Servus!

Wollte heute mal einen Abstecher Richtung Thorsminde machen.

Wie sieht es denn aktuell mit Fangmeldungen aus? Hat schon jemand einen Wolfsbarsch ans Band bekommen in der Gegend?


----------



## NoMono (16. August 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Ich hatte letzte Woche Dienstag einen gut 50er Wolfsbarsch in Hvide Sande nach gefühlten 1000 Würfen an der Nordmole gehakt....leider ging die Landung schief!!! 

Da ich auf der Mole nicht weiter runter ans Wasser kam hab ich versucht in ca. 1m anzuheben um ihn zu fassen....!!

Das Ende diese Aktion war....Schnur kam an einen Stein...gesamte Montage samt Wolfsbarsch ab!!

Ich glaub meine Frau hat mich im Ferienhaus in Søndervig noch schreien hören!!


----------



## Grayling (17. August 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Moin,
 ich verlor vorletzte Woche auch einen, etwas kleiner an der Nordmole in Thorsminde. Meinen Schrei hörte wohl ebenfalls deine Frau und du. Mein Fisch (eiwa 40cm) hat einfach an der Wasseroberfläche ausgehakt.
 Gruß
 Grayling


----------



## fsbremcke (18. August 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

@Grayling: Meinst du mit "Nordmole" die Mole an der Hafenausfahrt?

Hast du ins Hafenbecken ausgeworfen oder auf die andere Seite?


----------



## Grayling (19. August 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Moin,
 jau, die Mole an der Hafenausfahrt und ich habe Richtung der nächsten Steinmole (nördlich des Hafens) parallel zum Ufer geworfen. Einen Tag später wurde vor Kopf einer gefangen (etwa so groß wie meiner). Bei mir war ne alte Welle und das Wasser angestaubt
 Gruß
 grayling


----------



## Andreas_81 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Hallo,

kann mir von euch jemand sagen ab wann ungefähr wieder mit Heringen zu rechnen ist, Oktober oder eher November?

Vielen Dank

Gruß, Andy


----------



## raf (20. August 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*



Andreas_81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir von euch jemand sagen ab wann ungefähr wieder mit Heringen zu rechnen ist, Oktober oder eher November?
> 
> ...



Wir waren im letzten Jahr Anfang Oktober  2 Wochen in Thorsminde.
Dort hatten wir 3 bis 4 Tage tolle Herbstheringe Fänge.

2015 waren wir Ende Oktober in Thorsminde für 2 Wochen da gab es nur einen Herbsthering zu erbeuten.

Wenn die Kegelrobben vor Ort sind die Heringschwärme nich weit.
Der lokale  Angelladenverkäufer sagte das Wetter muß schön sein und das Meer ruhig. Dann kommen die Schwärme.


----------



## harzer-bub (28. August 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*



Grayling schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich verlor vorletzte Woche auch einen, etwas kleiner an der Nordmole in Thorsminde. Meinen Schrei hörte wohl ebenfalls deine Frau und du. Mein Fisch (eiwa 40cm) hat einfach an der Wasseroberfläche ausgehakt.
> Gruß
> Grayling



Bei mir gehts jetz am Wochenende Hoch...
kannst du verraten was du fürn Blinke ect, drann hattest, oder zumindest die Farbe?

Danke
Kai


----------



## raf (22. September 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*



harzer-bub schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts jetz am Wochenende Hoch...
> kannst du verraten was du fürn Blinke ect, drann hattest, oder zumindest die Farbe?
> 
> Danke
> Kai




Und was läuft im moment in Thorsminde ?  #c


----------



## raf (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Und wieder sind  2 Wochen Urlaub in Thorsminde zu schnell vorbei.
Dieses Jahr war leider nicht so erfolgreich. Das Wetter wollte leider garnicht zur Urlaubsstimmung passen. 
Starker Wind und heftige Regenschauer trübten das Angeln.
Durch den vielen Regen und den hohen Wasserstand im Fjord war die Schleuse oft geöffnet was eine starke Strömung erzeugte.
Durch den auflandigen Wind war auch eine starke Brandung vorhanden was zb mich darin hinderte die Brandungsruten aufzubauen.
Einige Platten konnten wir tortzdem fangen.Auch wenn dieses Jahr sehr viel Untermaßige dabei waren.  
Und in der 2 Woche ließ sich ein kleiner Herbsthering Schwarm blicken. Einige wenige Heringe waren zu erbeuten was aber harte Arbeit war.
Die Forellenpuffs haben wir 2 mal besucht. Sind aber Schneider geblieben. 
Wobei ich glaube der Besatz bzw die Pflege hat nachgelassen. Was man auch bei vielen entäuschten Mitanglern hört. 

Einige Besuche im Wald brachten schöne Pilze. Die sehr lecker waren.
Ansonsten ist Thorsminde wie immer ein sehr schönes Urlaubsziel.
Anbei habe ich mal ein paar Fotos:


----------



## fsbremcke (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Am Samstag geht's mal wieder für eine Woche nach Thorsminde. Wie sieht's denn aktuell aus in der Brandung und an der Schleuse?


----------



## TemPeck (1. November 2017)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Ich war gestern dort (edit: Schleuse, Fjordseite) und bin als Schneider gegangen 

Morgen will ich an den Strand und die Brandungsrute auspacken, sofern der Wind ein wenig nachlässt...

Wie sieht es bei den anderen hier so aus?


----------



## Herzkönig (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind Anfang Mai in Dänemark und haben uns eine Unterkunft in Ferring ausgesucht. 
In HS wurde meine Lust auf Angeln vor ca. 3 Jahren neu entfacht und ich habe da spontan was zusammengekauft um ein paar Würfe zu machen. 

Jetzt möchte ich natürlich besser vorbereitet in diesen Urlaub starten und wollte mich mal etwas schlau machen. 
Für die Brandung fehlt mir das nötige Gerät bzw. möchte ich das auch nicht so wirklich. 

Aber das Spinnfischen von Molen, in Häfen etc. reizt mich schon sehr.
Hafen in Thorsminde und Thyboron habe ich nun hier mitgelesen. Habe jetzt mit Google Maps/Streetview mal in die Häfen geschaut und in mir kam die Frage auf wo man in diesen Häfen nicht angeln darf? Welche Abstände zu was müssen gewahrt sein oder ist das nicht so kompliziert wie bei uns?

Oder mögt ihr gar verraten an welchen Stellen ihr dort gerne und/oder erfolgreich angelt? 

Oder sollte ich in den Häfen eher Ansitzen statt spinnen?
Ich weiss halt nicht so wirklich was örtlich und jahreszeittechnisch die sinnvollste Lösung wäre?! |kopfkrat

Als Notfallplan habe ich schon ein paar Put&Take rausgesucht.
Einen den ich sehr schön finde habe ich aber noch nirgendwo in einer Diskussion gefunden. Kennt jemand den:
Bøvling Put and Take
                              					Krogshedevej
                  					7650 Bøvlingbjerg
boevling-putandtake.dk/


Ich bin noch recht unerfahren und bin für jeden kleinen Tip echt dankbar. Vielleicht spart es mir ja einen erfolglosen Versuch an einer Stelle 
Falls ich den 2018Thread überssehen habe bitte ich um Entschuldigung!


Schöne Grüße
Chris


----------



## raf (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*



Herzkönig schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir sind Anfang Mai in Dänemark und haben uns eine Unterkunft in Ferring ausgesucht.
> In HS wurde meine Lust auf Angeln vor ca. 3 Jahren neu entfacht und ich habe da spontan was zusammengekauft um ein paar Würfe zu machen.
> ...




Im Mai wirst du mit Sicherheit einige Heringe fangen. Wenn die Heringe da sind wird es eng im Hafen.
Eine 3 Meter Rute mit Wurfgewicht umd 50 bis 60 g wäre ideal.
Heringspadernoster ran und ein Heringsblei und schon geht es los.
Plattfisch geht auch immer . Entweder mit Shrimps aus dem Fjord oder Seeringler aus dem Angelladen. Die mit einer großen Pose oder Wasserkugel kurz über den Grund anbieten oder mit einem Blei über den Boden hüpfen lassen. 
Hornhechte kommen meist erst wenn es wärmer ist. Leicht zu fangen mit einem schlanken Blinker.
Wenn es Abend schon etwas wärmer ist lohnt sich auch ein Ansitz auf Aal im Fischerei Hafen.


----------



## Herzkönig (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*

Das klingt doch super mit den Heringen. Hoffe ich finde da noch ein Plätzchen etwas abseits der Menge. So Schulter an Schulter an der Schleuse ist nicht so ganz meins! 

 Und die Shrimps im Fjord einfach mit dem Kescher abgreifen gehen? Ist das so einfach wie es klingt? 

 Das könnte ich meiner ja als Aktiv-Spaziergang am Fjord schmackhaft machen


----------



## raf (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Thorsminde 2017*



Herzkönig schrieb:


> Und die Shrimps im Fjord einfach mit dem Kescher abgreifen gehen? Ist das so einfach wie es klingt?



Yep einfach bei den Fischerbooten an den Stellen wo es sandig ist den Kescher über den Boden schleifen. Im Schlamm sind kaum welche zu finden . Unter Booten und Stege sind die Chancen auch ganz gut. Am besten ein alten stabilen Kescher nehmen. Wenn genug Shrimps vor Ort sind kann man auch eine Portion mitnehmen und im Meerwasser abkochen. Sind sehr lecker zb im Salat oder so.


----------

